# UFC 189 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next PPV event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 189 takes place in two weeks starting at appr. 7:00 PM ET or 11:00 PM GMT. The FW and WW titles are on the line live from the MGM Grand Arena in Vegas! Here we go!










Since the champ, hixxy, signed up he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Conor McGregor vs. Chad Mendes
> Robbie Lawler vs. Rory MacDonald
> Dennis Bermudez vs. Jeremy Stephens
> Gunnar Nelson vs. Brandon Thatch
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*
Main Event Results on pg 5

hixxy (46-30-2) vs boatoar (33-10)

Main Card

John8204 (33-24) vs Stun Gun (9-14-1)
HitOrGetHit (19-26-1) vs ClydebankBlitz (3-6)
Joabbuac (2-2) vs Andrus (12-19)
Liddellianenko (15-7) vs MagiK11 (3-3)
Couchwarrior (0-0) vs Atilak (0-0)

Under Card

dudeabides (45-50-1) vs Bknmax (37-48-1)
UFC_OWNS (19-27-1) vs CupCake (4-8)
*










*Members signed up:

UFC_OWNS
CupCake
Bknmax
Couchwarrior
Andrus
boatoar
Atilak
MagiK11
John8204
Stun Gun
Liddellianenko
Joabbuac
hixxy
HitOrGetHit
ClydebankBlitz
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Jul. 11th by 7:00 PM Eastern.*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I am a girl!

(Callout initiated)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I am a girl!
> 
> (Callout initiated)


:admin:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Tbh my testicles are probably smaller than CupCake's so...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The champ is in, at an event where us Brits will see the closest to a British champion ever when we see Conor McGregor take Jose Aldo apart. And the new...

Anyone want to be my Aldo?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Gotta be in for this one.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm in, been a while.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome back to the former champ! Looking like a good CPL so far with 3 matchups already for a pretty damn good ppv event.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If anyone wants to sign up who hasn't before it's always ok. The rules/help on how to pick message is in the first post of the thread, in the bolded part.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll join, been awhile and you put a lot of work into these so more matches are always better. Only throw me in if someone else joins though. 

Matt Brown TKO RD1
Jose Aldo/Mendes UD
Brad Pickett SD
Robbie Lawler SD
Jeremy Stephens TKO Rd3
Mike Swick TKO RD2
Gunnar Nelson UD
John Howard UD
Cody Garbrandt TKO RD2
Louis Smolka Sub Rd2
Yosdenis Cedeno KO RD1


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in, to make it interesting I'll take on StunGun I plan on taking Bermudez. McGregor, Macdonald, Thatch and Almeida so that will give us some good diversity.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

John8204 said:


> I'm in, to make it interesting I'll take on StunGun I plan on taking Bermudez. McGregor, Macdonald, Thatch and Almeida so that will give us some good diversity.


Awesome, it's a date :thumb02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sweet my picks


Cody Garbrandt Sub RD1
John Howard UD
Matt Brown TKO RD2
Rory Macdonald UD
Conor McGregor TKO2
Thomas Almeida TKO1
Dennis Bermudez UD
Mike Swick TKO RD2
Louis Smolka UD
Yosdenis Cedeno UD
Brandon Thatch TKO RD3


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Im in 

Can I put my pick right now?  

Jose Aldo vs. Conor McGregor / McGregor by TKO 3rd round
Robbie Lawler vs. Rory MacDonald / MacDonald by sub 4th round
Dennis Bermudez vs. Jeremy Stephens / Bermudez by un. decision
Gunnar Nelson vs. Brandon Thatch / Nelson by sub 2nd round
Thomas Almeida vs. Brad Pickett / Pickett by TKO 1st round
Matt Brown vs. Tim Means / Brown by TKO 1st round
John Howard vs. Cathal Pendred / Pendred by split decision
Alex Garcia vs. Mike Swick / Swick by un. decision
Henry Briones vs. Cody Garbrandt / Garbandt by un. decision
Neil Seery vs. Louis Smolka / Smolka by sub 2nd round
Yosdenis Cedeno vs. Cody Pfister / Cedeno by TKO 1st round


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Clearly in for this. Open to all event? might even get an 8-10 fight card. Plz fight Aldo. I want Mystic Mac v Scarface so bad. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Atilak said:


> Im in
> 
> Can I put my pick right now?
> 
> ...


Yep. You can post your picks here as you have done, or if you wish to keep them private from your opponent, you can private message them to Dudeabides. 



boatoar said:


> Clearly in for this. Open to all event? might even get an 8-10 fight card. Plz fight Aldo. I want Mystic Mac v Scarface so bad.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



The CPL is open to all members from here on out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Uhhh.... i want boatoar. :smoke02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I got picks from all these people already (thanks btw):

Atilak
MagiK11
John8204
Stun Gun

and you guys can change picks or the order if you need to before next Saturday night because of Mendes replacing Aldo.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see CPL open to the full forum, hopefully we get alot more interest big cards going forward!

The CPL champ wont pull out injured btw, but i dont see anyone stepping forward..

Oh and Atilak, if you change your order of preference on your picks you can score more points based on confidence. Need any help just drop me a pm.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

hixxy said:


> Glad to see CPL open to the full forum, hopefully we get alot more interest big cards going forward!
> 
> The CPL champ wont pull out injured btw, but i dont see anyone stepping forward..
> 
> Oh and Atilak, if you change your order of preference on your picks you can score more points based on confidence. Need any help just drop me a pm.


Heck I'll take a free title shot, you bailed the last time we scrapped, forgot to send your picks or something, so we still gotta settle this!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Jo wants a shot, again? What are you, 2-1? Work your way up from facebook prelims playa (that's right, not even fightpass yet) and we'll see what's up. Maybe at the 8-2 mark or something. I need more than up and comers at this point, no matter how much potential I see.

I see Liddy up for that strap, but I may have to invoke my immediate title shot rematch clause based on myself and Hixxy's horrific effort last card. He came up on the winning end of a near double ko from two gassed heavyweights late in round 5 after 4.5 plodding rounds of garbage filled with heavy breathing and boring tie-ups.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

2-2 actually :/... i want to use you as my fast track.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Lol, that'd be like Joe Soto asking for another crack at the 'Shaw after losing to Joe Sickpack like he did in his last fight. Mah man Hix is merely keeping my strap warm and we all know that. 

Get your reps in kiddo, I'll see you once you're "seasoned." 


Anyway, serious matters to attend to - Dudeabides, let's get that rematch clause going. I'm taking what's mine.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

boatoar i agree it was a very poor showing by both of us and i was quite embarrassed to win the strap on that performance.

Therefore im up for the rematch to right the wrongs and solidify myself as the undisputed champion.

You can be Chad Mendes and ill be Conor McGregor.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC 189 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... in the blue corner... this man is a Featherweight... hailing from Burnaby, British Columbia, Canada... he is the former CPL champion... boatoar! And ... Fighting out of the red corner! ... this man is known as England Elite... fighting out of England .... he is... the... REIGNING... and DEFENDING... UNDISPUTED... CPL Champion of the world... hixxy!! 

"Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*hixxy* (46-30-2) vs *boatoar* (33-10)

Looking forward to seeing a full CPL main card and some nice matchups. The sign ups are still open til the fights next week. There's a stand-in who can go against the next sign up on the undercard, and then every two could make a new matchup on the prelims.

Main Card

*John8204* (33-24) vs *Stun Gun* (9-14-1)
*HitOrGetHit* (19-26-1) vs *ClydebankBlitz* (3-6)
*Joabbuac * (2-2) vs *Andrus* (12-19)
*Liddellianenko * (15-7) vs *MagiK11* (3-3)
*Couchwarrior* (0-0) vs *Atilak* (0-0)

Under Card

*dudeabides* (45-50-1) vs *Bknmax* (37-48-1)










*Remember to send your picks in a PM Saturday Jul. 11th by 7:00 PM Eastern. *​


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

if someone needs an opponent i'm in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> if someone needs an opponent i'm in


That's me if you want to go against each other. There's a full main card but we can be the cable prelim main event like Brown vs Means this weekend if you want.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice to see more members taking part now that its open to the whole forum.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> That's me if you want to go against each other. There's a full main card but we can be the cable prelim main event like Brown vs Means this weekend if you want.


Yup lets do it


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

hahahahaha. **** Mendes. I'm Conor aaaaaallllllll the way. Can't wait to watch him mess him up. I actually like Mendes, but my love of Conor's hilarious over the top persona, exquisite ability and in-ring theatrics is unparalleled. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Chad Mendes vs. Conor McGregor / McGregor by TKO 2md round
Robbie Lawler vs. Rory MacDonald / MacDonald by sub 4th round
Dennis Bermudez vs. Jeremy Stephens / Bermudez by un. decision
Gunnar Nelson vs. Brandon Thatch / Nelson by sub 2nd round
Thomas Almeida vs. Brad Pickett / Pickett by TKO 1st round
Matt Brown vs. Tim Means / Brown by TKO 1st round
John Howard vs. Cathal Pendred / Pendred by split decision
Alex Garcia vs. Mike Swick / Swick by un. decision
Henry Briones vs. Cody Garbrandt / Garbandt by un. decision
Neil Seery vs. Louis Smolka / Smolka by sub 2nd round
Yosdenis Cedeno vs. Cody Pfister / Cedeno by TKO 1st round


Posted again because of that scared brazilian fella


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Nice to see more members taking part now that its open to the whole forum.


Yeah hoping to bring more people in. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Yup lets do it



I added us to the card, things could get ugly :fight02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Been a while since we've had enough players to make an undercard.

Count me in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Been a while since we've had enough players to make an undercard.
> 
> Count me in.


Awesome! If one more person signs up by Saturday you go against them, or if you know somebody else doesn't send their picks instead you can get in that way too.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Awesome! If one more person signs up by Saturday you go against them, or if you know somebody else doesn't send their picks instead you can get in that way too.


Bitchin'... hopefully someone steps up :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill get it a go


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ill get it a go


give me this guy ^^^


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

You arent even in my league broooo


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You arent even in my league broooo


I know...but one day you'll work yourself up to mine


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Biatch please you can mop my floors and fix me a sammich while i bask ion the glow of my victory


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks you two, put you on the undercard like Bkn and me. We get paid less but put on better shows sometimes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Liza puts on burlesque shows for homeless crippled lesbians, they throw apple cores and wheelchair motor oil at her though.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

No one has laughed at Owns comment yet? Fine, here you are good sir. That actually was well played. Apple cores n wheelchair oil, eh? Not a caramel apple I'd wanna score.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 189 Championship Pick 'em 
*​
The correct calls were:



> Pfister UD
> Smolka UD
> Garbrandt UD
> Howard SD
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*hixxy (47-30-2) vs boatoar (33-11)
*

*And it is allll over !!! .. The winner ... and ... STILL... the... champion... of the Championship Pick 'em League... hixxy!!

He won 140 to 121!!! 

Here is your belt, ...
*










*
Main Card

John8204 (34-24) vs Stun Gun (9-15-1)
Fight won by John8204 132 to 126! FOTN!

HitOrGetHit (19-27-1) vs ClydebankBlitz (4-6)
Fight won by ClydebankBlitz 121 to 113! 

Joabbuac (3-2) vs Andrus (12-20)
Fight won by Joabbuac 81 to 72! 

Liddellianenko (15-8) vs MagiK11 (4-3)
Fight won by MagiK11 137 to 107! SOTN!

Couchwarrior (1-0) vs Atilak (0-1)
Fight won by Couchwarrior 131 to 104! 

Under Card

dudeabides (45-51-1) vs Bknmax (38-48-1)
Fight won by Bknmax 150 to 131! 

UFC_OWNS (20-27-1) vs CupCake (4-9)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 140 to 88! KOTN!
*​
Thanks for playing everybody and for you all sending your picks, the highest scorer was Bkn with 150!

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Thomas Almeida vs. Brad Pickett - Almeida UD *21*
> Conor McGregor vs. Chad Mendes - McGregor TKO 3 *25*
> Matt Brown vs. Tim Means - Brown TKO 1 *22*
> Dennis Bermudez vs. Jeremy Stephens - Bermudez UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


boatoar


> Thomas Almeida TKO 1 *26*
> Cody Garbrandt TKO 2 *20*
> Rory MacDonald UD :thumbsdown:
> Conor McGregor TKO 3 *23*
> ...


John8204


> Cody Garbrandt Sub RD1 *21*
> John Howard UD *25*
> Matt Brown TKO RD2 *19*
> Rory Macdonald UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


Stun Gun


> Matt Brown TKO RD1 *24*
> Mendes UD :thumbsdown:
> Brad Pickett SD :thumbsdown:
> Robbie Lawler SD *18*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Thomas Almeida via TKO Rd. 1 *26*
> Cody Garbrandt via TKO Rd. 3 *20*
> Matt Brown via Unanimous Decision *19*
> Gunnar Nelson via Submission Rd. 2 *23*
> ...


ClydebankBlitz


> Yosenis Cedeno by KO/TKO Round 1 :thumbsdown:
> Matt Brown by KO/TKO Round 2 *20*
> John Howard by Unanimous Decision *24*
> Cody Garbrandt by KO/TKO Round 1 *18*
> ...


Joabbuac


> Cody Garbrandt TKO 2 *21*
> Chad Mendes TKO 2 :thumbsdown:
> John Howard UD *24*
> Dennis Bermudez UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


Andrus


> Matt Brown KO 1st *24*
> Chad Mendes TKO 3rd :thumbsdown:
> Robbie Lawler UD *19*
> Dennis Bermudez KO 1st :thumbsdown:
> ...


Liddellianenko


> Thomas Almeida (T)KO Rd 1 *26*
> Chad Mendes UD :thumbsdown:
> Dennis Bermudez UD :thumbsdown:
> Cody Garbrandt (T)KO Rd 3 *18*
> ...


MagiK11


> Conor McGregor = KO R1 *26*
> Rory MacDonald = UD :thumbsdown:
> Dennis Bermudez = UD :thumbsdown:
> Gunnar Nelson = Sub r2 *23*
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Brown TKO 3 *21*
> 2. Bermudez UD :thumbsdown:
> 3. Mendes UD :thumbsdown:
> 4. Almeida sub 2 *21*
> ...


Atilak


> McGregor by TKO 2md round *29*
> MacDonald by sub 4th round :thumbsdown:
> Bermudez by un. decision :thumbsdown:
> Nelson by sub 2nd round *23*
> ...


dudeabides


> Brown UD *21*
> Bermudez UD :thumbsdown:
> Pickett UD :thumbsdown:
> Pendred UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


Bknmax


> Conor McGregor,tko,ROund 4 *26*
> Robbie Lawler,tko,Round 4 *25*
> Gunnar Nelson,sub,round 3 *24*
> Cody Garbrandt,tko,round 2 *18*
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Conor McGregor Tko round 2 *29*
> Robbie Lawler UD *20*
> Dennis Bermudez UD :thumbsdown:
> Gunnar Nelson Sub round 2 *23*
> ...


CupCake


> Mendes UD :thumbsdown:
> MacDonald UD :thumbsdown:
> Almeida TKO 2nd *27*
> Bermudez by UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im online for the duration now. 11pm my time but not missing this for the world.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

boatoar said:


> No one has laughed at Owns comment yet? Fine, here you are good sir. That actually was well played. Apple cores n wheelchair oil, eh? Not a caramel apple I'd wanna score.


Thank you kind sir, although that would be a good new combination for toffee apples developed by wonka.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I can get 5/1 on Brown, Nelson and Conor to win.. Tempted to stick £100 on it..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I got brown,bermudez,lawler


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive had £50 on Brown, Nelson and McGregor, returns £300, and £50 on McGregor to return £78. Worst case scenario i lose £100..


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Ive had £50 on Brown, Nelson and McGregor, returns £300, and £50 on McGregor to return £78. Worst case scenario i lose £100..


I put a little bit on similar bets as well, pays out 6/1 or something.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm facking garbage at picking those fight pass bouts. 1/2 most of the time, 0/2 today. Just atrocious. Well at least Hix had Cedeno as well, but also the smokeshow.

Let's go tv prelims. I'm so excited for this card. I would love to win the CPL belt back, but honestly Hix and my love for Conor means a conor win and we're both elated tonight, CPL or not. 

Canadian homerism better decide it. Also, MacDonald is just superior in my mind. Love me some Lawler though.

Cody, it's time for some destruction. No decisions, let's get the KO.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

boatoar said:


> I'm facking garbage at picking those fight pass bouts. 1/2 most of the time, 0/2 today. Just atrocious. Well at least Hix had Cedeno as well, but also the smokeshow.
> 
> Let's go tv prelims. I'm so excited for this card. I would love to win the CPL belt back, but honestly Hix and my love for Conor means a conor win and we're both elated tonight, CPL or not.
> 
> ...


Ill quite happily take the UD for Cody


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

And you have. Well played. I'm starting off on the back foot here...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The still in progress results are on page 5 now, thanks to everybody sending picks before the fights that's where I'm adding everything up and you can see all the picks if you want.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

1/4 and that 1 Mr. Hix had the correct method. Jeez. Time to pick it up.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

2-3 so far...damn you Swick!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Wow. There we go. Sick fight. I had money on Means unfortunately, but had brown ko3 here... and Hix had the round there as well as his 1/3 of his treble. Well done good sir.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Everybody's still in it after the prelims no one has better than 4 right 2 wrong so far.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Both OWNS and I are on 3-3 but OWNS has the bigger points margin so far.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

The sad part is when lawler and mcgregor win I cant even say it was even competitive, sorry liza.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> The sad part is when lawler and mcgregor win I cant even say it was even competitive, sorry liza.


quit your yapping you little gobshite.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I dont yap breh, I gave you a chance at greatness and you couldn't even amuse me for long, thats what she said hashtag burnbabyburn


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Starting to claw back those points now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

And soon enough victory shall be mine


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> And soon enough victory shall be mine


You're on 68, I'm on 67...don't get cocky yet deary :hug:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> You're on 68, I'm on 67...don't get cocky yet deary :hug:


When your wang is 12 inches like mine and you are smarter than the rest like me, you can be as cocky as you wanna be scrub


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats to hixxy for defending against the former champ, and my opponent...

Bknmax had a hell of a night.

Results page 5...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im very drunk, i won lots of money and i defended my title. What more can i ask for..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Forgot to say, the next CPL for sure will go down at UFC 190 in August.

But if people want to it could also be done for Mir vs Duffee's Fight Night, Bisping vs Leites' Fight Night, or... FOX 16 featuring the BW title fight.

I left out the TUF finale because it's so soon, but nothing's impossible I guess.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Had a good night chatting with Hixxy during the fights and had friends over for the co-main and main event. 5 decisions then 6 finishes thereafter. Amazing ******* card.

Just great. I am heartbroken Rory lost, but love Robbie. Rory losing did cost me quite a bit of winnings considering the parlays he killed with Conor and Gunnar, but I enjoyed the card very much.

Grats to my man Hix for defending the title, it was up to that Robbie/Rory fight and he called it. I was very confident in Rory and it didn't pan. Great fight though.

Excited for Rory and Robbie's next fights.

Conor, Almeida, Gunnar made me cash and made me proud. Excellent performances. Conor specifically, I am quite certainly a MASSIVE fanboy of his and was very worried about this fight, but still cautiously optimistic. That optimism ended once Chad had him down the second time. I thought that choke was in...then the ending. WOOOOO. So happy. Love Chad, he's a great guy and an amazing fighter and hope he does well in his future bouts. McGregor makes my heart hurt it's beating so fast though. I was freaking out mid first round. One of those pussies he was calling Chad while getting brutalized on the bottom, I suppose lol.

Brown/Robbie cost me cash, but made me an even bigger fan of both. Sick shiit.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hahaha thats some funny shit. I was the 2nd worse this week... and just so happened to be matched up with the worst. 

Wins a win right?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Good fight John, seems to me that everytime we fought it was close with you winning the match haha


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> hahaha thats some funny shit. I was the 2nd worse this week... and just so happened to be matched up with the worst.
> 
> Wins a win right?


You got lucky.  But congrats, my picks sucked a big fat one.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Congrats to hixxy for defending against the former champ, and my opponent...
> 
> Bknmax had a hell of a night.
> 
> Results page 5...


Thanks , you are going to have 100 fights coming soon that's cool, do you remember the first Card how long ago it was? or who was on it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Andrus said:


> You got lucky.  But congrats, my picks sucked a big fat one.


I feel our match up deserves some kind of "special" award


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Thanks , you are going to have 100 fights coming soon that's cool, do you remember the first Card how long ago it was? or who was on it.


The first CPL I played in was when Walker was adding up the scores so long ago I forgot, and I wasn't here for whatever they did before that. But... if you want to see the first one I added up the link is in the first post of every CPL thread. Not for nostalgia or what have you, I copy/paste the instructions every time and link it to Walker's thread where he restarted CPL and explained it to everybody. But he used it as a CPL event too and it was the first one he let me add up.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> The first CPL I played in was when Walker was adding up the scores so long ago I forgot, and I wasn't here for whatever they did before that. But... if you want to see the first one I added up the link is in the first post of every CPL thread. Not for nostalgia or what have you, I copy/paste the instructions every time and link it to Walker's thread where he restarted CPL and explained it to everybody. But he used it as a CPL event too and it was the first one he let me add up.


I miss Walker and the gang from back at the start...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

You should miss the taste of victory liza, I dont since i've got it in big spoonfuls


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't do too bad but Swick, and a few others let me down lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill do the Dillashaw v Barao 2 card if anyone is interested, in my opinion that card is stacked.

Wont defend the title until UFC 190, but ill be looking for a good performance from someone to defend the title against.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks hixxy but you and me are the only ones interested. Don't blame anybody with all the events but we probably should wait and see if we could get at least one more matchup for that Fox card.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I am down for pretty much any card.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I am down for pretty much any card.


Me too.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Me too.


I want you CupCake.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I want you CupCake.


Bring it


----------

